# Dead pet cat made into an Helicopter.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Opening my Yahoo today this was one of the headline news.
Dead pet cat made into a Helicopter.
I just can not understand what goes through peoples heads 
sometimes

This to me is sick.
I haven't put a link on it has I don't know how to do it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Open the page, right click on the address bar, click copy. Come back to your reply here, right click again and click on paste.

I would like to see this strange creature for myself.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just Googled it. Horrible & so disrespectful


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

seen it this morning , poor cat being put into what appears to be a freak show all in the name of art


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I googled the artist and he is somewhat of a Dutch Damien Hirst, he seems to have a fixation on dead animals as they feature quite heavily in his work..

This kind of 'art' is disturbing in that it really just gives a platform for sadistic little boys who have progressed from pulling legs off daddy long legs into this and now get paid for their sick fantasy....

bart jansen > 3d > bartjansen.tv


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw this article on sky and thought it was absolutely sick. Perhaps they should turn the owner/artist into a helicopter when he dies. This isn't a form of art, the owner/artist is warp minded. Poor cat.


----------



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

See, I don't really mind this.

The cat was hit by a car, so the animal felt no harm by the owners own hands; and because it was his cat he can do what he wants with it.

Some people think taxidermy is wrong, but LOTS of pet owners do it still. 

As long as he didn't slaughter the cat himself to turn it into a 'work of art' (admittedly, I just find it humorous, as an artist myself I see no art there) then the cat is his to do as he wishes. Its not as if the cat is in pain.

Very inventive. 

PS: I'm a cat owner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Dani2012 said:


> See, I don't really mind this.
> 
> The cat was hit by a car, so the animal felt no harm by the owners own hands; and because it was his cat he can do what he wants with it.
> 
> ...


i have nothing against taxidermy. this is totally different , the poor cat is nothing but a freak show , i`m sure he didn`t want to end his life looking like that


----------



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

diablo said:


> i have nothing against taxidermy. this is totally different , the poor cat is nothing but a freak show , i`m sure he didn`t want to end his life looking like that


Totally understand your reasoning, and for certain if it was my kitty (Maestro) I would _never_ do a thing like that to him, and if I caught anyone messing with my cats body I would tear their face off. But sadly, because the owner can do what he wants, I can't be upset over it; still disturbed slightly, but not enough to be upset.

The cat will never know; Im sure hes sleeping in kitty rainbow bridge peacefully with all the other cats up there  bodies are just decaying things; its the soul that counts, right?

Nothing can change what is going on, so its probably best to find humour (or somehow) find a sense of art in it, s'what I say


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I know they say each to their own but sorry the thought of doing something like that to my wobsi,sorry I think its sick


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

In my opinion the cat's past caring!! I don't think animals really understand the concept of dignity....my sash certainly doesn't!!!! I wouldn't dream of doing such a thing to my pets, but I don't see why not. The cat didn't suffer for it.


----------



## christianrene (Nov 19, 2012)

There should be a punishment for these kind of people. Who in their right state of mind would do that to a dead cat?! It is just insane and sick!


----------

